# Axis Powers Hetalia



## surskitty (Oct 14, 2008)

here for original site; here for scanlations

This is amazing.  \o/  Hurray for Sealand!  And America.  And France.  And Italy and Germany.  And Russia.

DISCUSS


----------



## Clover (Jan 3, 2009)

WHY HASN'T ANYONE COMMENTED ON THIS YET guys.

guys. Go read.

(I'm Japan!)


----------



## surskitty (Jan 3, 2009)

...
...
...
DO MIDNIGHT'S BREASTS BELONG TO ME


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 4, 2009)

Indeed they do, surskitty.

(I'm America, lol)
(CAN YOU SEE IT!?)


----------



## surskitty (Jan 4, 2009)

YEAH WELL

AMERICA _ORIGINATED_ IN ME

also I love beanclam's art so much


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

this is like

the coolest thing since ever


...italy reminds me of people irl :c


----------



## surskitty (Jan 4, 2009)

South Italy reminds me of people.  So does Prussia.  I don't know anyone stupid enough IRL to be North Italy, though.


I would be the best Korea ever.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know anyone dumb enough to be North Italy, either. :B But he's really his own brand of wtf.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 4, 2009)

Poor Germany.  Germany doesn't even care anymore when Italy tries to compare.  :(


----------



## see ya (Jan 10, 2009)

Ehehe...Oh, Japan. You and your wacky WWII antics...Gotta love their portrayal of the USA. And Russia jumping from the plane. 

"Oh, it's okay, there's snow! It'll break my fall!

VODKA!" *splat*


On a related note, here's the adorable adventures of Afughanisu-Tan


----------



## surskitty (Jan 10, 2009)

Egh, that translation of Afghanis-tan looks pretty gross.

Why did you go with the romaji for part of it and yet include the H?


----------



## see ya (Jan 10, 2009)

Forgot to delete it, I guess. *shrugs*


----------

